# B&W Challenge: WITHOUT BLACK



## gk fotografie (Jan 3, 2021)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes.

Have fun!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mjcmt (Jan 3, 2021)

The Collie is a beautiful portrait.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 3, 2021)

Mostly white by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 4, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> The Collie is a beautiful portrait.


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 4, 2021)

Trying a couple more..they are Fun!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 4, 2021)

Short roll, dk green filter develop 2 stops over, intentional off focus


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 5, 2021)

View attachment 202106


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 5, 2021)

View attachment 202107


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 5, 2021)

View attachment 202108


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 5, 2021)

i get it now..


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 5, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 202033 View attachment 202030 View attachment 202031



What a beautiful dog, my brother used to have the same kind of dog and I took long walks with his dog many times. It's difficult to use a photos with quite a bit of black in it if the theme is "without black", but don't panic I'd say, although you could have chosen something white or gray, I guess this approach really offers new possibilities when you're into some editing, my edit is absolutely not ideal, but perhaps this gives you an idea of what options there are to minimize the deep black tones and reduce them to gray and white. I think this challenge is a nice way to look for possibilities, editing images to achieve the "without black" effect really gives a new impulse.
View attachment 202121


----------



## Rickbb (Jan 5, 2021)

B&W without black, don't you mean 50 shades of gray?


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 5, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 202033 View attachment 202030 View attachment 202031
> ...


thank you.. yes i understand alot better now.. your editing skills are fantastic.. so unique.. love the style..


----------



## smithdan (Jan 6, 2021)

My $20. yard sale Braun Paxette


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 7, 2021)

View attachment 202184


----------



## paigew (Jan 7, 2021)

cactus skeleton 1/2/2021


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 7, 2021)

paigew said:


> cactus skeleton 1/2/2021
> 
> View attachment 202183



Looking at your Instagram account, wow, that's not only life as it should be celebrated, but also a fantastic photographic report of it, a wonderful document of the present to enjoy for future generations!


----------



## paigew (Jan 7, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> Looking at your Instagram account, wow, that's not only life as it should be celebrated, but also a fantastic photographic report of it, a wonderful document of the present to enjoy for future generations!



Thank you so much. That means a lot to me xo


----------



## smithdan (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 8, 2021)

View attachment 202207


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## nokk (Jan 10, 2021)

samurai stormtrooper cause i'm stuck in the house for a few days.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (Jan 15, 2021)

So I repurposed a version of the coins shot I used for the letter E challenge. I noticed that even in color they're mostly shades of grey.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 15, 2021)

DSC_4074 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2021)

@Photo Lady:   I just love your collie portrait!    Nominated for POTM.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2021)

terri said:


> @Photo Lady:   I just love your collie portrait!    Nominated for POTM.


thank you so much


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2021)




----------

